# WinCC DataMonitor



## bastimeister (10 Dezember 2008)

Unser Problem, wir haben unsere Protokolle zum Ausdruck von Runtime- und Archivvariablen immer mit dem WinCC-Reportdesigner realisiert und wie mager da die Möglichkeiten sind, möchte ich nicht nochmal drauf eingehen.

Jedenfals habe ich gerade mit einem HMI-Fachberater von Siemens telefoniert und er sagte mir leider auch in *WinCC V7.0* hat sich da überhauptnix vebessert , es ist alles am Reportdesigner noch genauso Schlecht wie vorher in V6.x, obwohl Siemens mal große Töne gespuckt hat, es würde einen neuen verbesserten Report Designer geben in V7.0, das finde ich zum:sb5:

Kann mir denn ein erfahrener WinCC-User hier sagen, welche Möglichkeit Runtime und Archivvariablen als Protokolle auszugeben, sei es an den Drucker oder auch in eine Datei??? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem DataMonitor für WinCC, um beispielsweise ein Excel-Worksheet aus WinCC heraus zu erstellen???

Siemens schreibt zum DataMonitor folgendes:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=17368153&treeLang=de

Vielen Dank


----------



## bastimeister (15 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Wollt mich nochmal zurückmelden, hat den wirklich niemand Erfahrungen mit DataMonitor in WinCC???

Wollte eigentlich nur Protokolle in Excel ausgeben und wollte gern ein paar Erfahrungsberichte von euch hören???

Offenbar gibt es hier sehr wenige, die überhaupt mit WinCC bzw. den Optionen von WinCC wie UserArchives oder DataMonitor arbeiten, da ich darauf nie ne Antwort bekomme... oder hab ich irgendwie mal was falsches geschrieben, das mir bewusst keiner mehr Antwortet?? Vielleicht wegen ein bisschen Kritik an Siemens oder so


----------



## Ralle (15 Dezember 2008)

Ne, du hast nix falsch gemacht und was zu kritisieren ist sollte man ruhig auch kritisieren. Ich denke, viele arbeiten nicht mit den Optionen, weil man dafür wieder extra zahlen muß und i.d.R. nicht weiß, ob das überhaupt halbwegs vernünftig zu verwenden ist. Ich hab da kein Vertrauen mehr zu Siemens, die erzählen dir alles Mögliche und hinterher geht es nicht so, wie man sich das dachte. Bein den Preisen von WinCC kann es einfach nicht sein, daß man jeden Hosenschiß noch dazukaufen muß. Also sehe ich zu, ohne den ganzen Kram auszukommen. Wenn ein Kunde das haben will, bekommt er einen Kostenvoranschlag und meißt braucht er das dann auf einmal plötzlich dich nicht mehr.

PS: Uns hat Siemens kurz vor Erscheinen von V7.0 die V6.2 verkauft. Ok, vielleicht sogar gut so, denn wer will schon ungewollt Betatester sein.


----------



## bastimeister (16 Dezember 2008)

Siemens bietet ja nicht mal ne richtige Dokumentation zu WinCC, beispielweise zu den Siemensspeziefischen Funktionen in C! Mein Kollege schlägt sich jetzt mit dem Export/Import der UserArchives durch und es ist nirgendswo ne Beschreibung zu den vielen ua-Funktionen, welche das WinCC - C bietet, zu finden! Das ist wirklich sehr mager! Haben auch ein Handbuch von Siemens, welches diese sich auch extra bezahlen lassen, da ist zwar ein kleines Beispiel zu nem C -Skript für die UAs drin aber ne Erklärung der C-Funktionen ist Fehlanzeige! Was soll man denn dazu noch sagen??? Ist nicht so wirklich nachvollziehbar, wofür man dann so viel Geld bezahlt!


----------



## marlob (16 Dezember 2008)

bastimeister schrieb:


> ...Mein Kollege schlägt sich jetzt mit dem Export/Import der UserArchives durch und es ist nirgendswo ne Beschreibung zu den vielen ua-Funktionen, welche das WinCC - C bietet,...


Hier mal ein Beitrag zum Export des UserArchives
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=161584&postcount=2


----------



## marlob (16 Dezember 2008)

Und hier noch mal ein Script zum Import des UA

```
#include "apdefap.h"
void OnLButtonDown(char* lpszPictureName, char* lpszObjectName, char* lpszPropertyName, UINT nFlags, int x, int y)
{
// WINCC:TAGNAME_SECTION_START
// syntax: #define TagNameInAction "DMTagName"
// next TagID : 1
// WINCC:TAGNAME_SECTION_END

// WINCC:PICNAME_SECTION_START
// syntax: #define PicNameInAction "PictureName"
// next PicID : 1
// WINCC:PICNAME_SECTION_END

UAHCONNECT hConnect = 0;
UAHARCHIVE hArchive = 0;
//------------------------------------------------------------------
// Folgende Ebenen müssen unbedingt eingehalten werden:

// uaConnect             <--> uaDisconnect
// uaQueryArchiveByName  <--> uaReleaseArchive
// uaArchiveOpen         <--> uaArchiveClose


UAExport_VAM5();    //Return-Type: long int 


if ( uaConnect( &hConnect ) )
{
    if ( uaQueryArchiveByName( hConnect, "VAM5", &hArchive ) ) //***!! Adjust the archive name !!*****************
    {
        if ( uaArchiveOpen( hArchive ) )
        {

            //----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


            //**************************** Delete all Records  ****************************

            uaArchiveDelete( hArchive, "");
            
            //****************** Import all Records of the CSV-File  *************************
            //************* !! Adjust the Filename of the CSV-File !!***************************

                
            uaArchiveImport(hArchive,"D:\\WinCC_HL2_Recept_Data\\Import_Backups\\HL2_VAM5.csv",0,0);

            
            //-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

            uaArchiveClose( hArchive );
        }
        else
        {
            printf( "Open failed.\r\n",uaGetLastError() );
        }

        uaReleaseArchive( hArchive );
    }
    else
    {
        printf( "Query failed.\r\n",uaGetLastError() );
    }

    uaDisconnect( hConnect );
}
else
{
printf( "Connect failed.\r\n",uaGetLastError() );
}

}
```
Das kann man natürlich noch um einen Datei-öffnen Dialog ergänzen


----------



## bastimeister (16 Dezember 2008)

Der Export funktioniert schon ganz gut nur mit dem Import sind noch Fragen offen sieh auch: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19415


----------



## marlob (16 Dezember 2008)

bastimeister schrieb:


> Der Export funktioniert schon ganz gut nur mit dem Import sind noch Fragen offen sieh auch: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19415


Da habe ich dir doch schon drauf geantwortet, was willst du da denn genau überprüfen. Aber bitte im anderen Thread antworten, damit der Zusammenhang gewahrt bleibt


----------



## bastimeister (17 Dezember 2008)

Danke für das Importskript,

gehört aber besser in den anderen Thread  http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19415 wie du schon sagtest!

Also hier bitte nur noch zu *DataMonitor*, wenn da jemand was näheres weis...

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## hmiverbieger (21 Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Wir setzen bei uns den Dat@Monitor ein. Im wesentlichen ist er allerdings zur Visualisierung eingesetzt, die ein Bedienen ausschließen soll.

Die Schnittstelle zu Excel funktioniert störungsfrei. Hier jetzt allerdings zu erklären wie das funktioniert, würde sicher den Rahmen sprengen.

Vielleicht formulierst du dein Problem nochmal präzise und ich werde versuchen, dir da "Input" zu geben.

Eine Beispiel für Excel könnte ich anbieten, dass allerdings erst nächstes Jahr, da im Moment wenig Zeit vorhanden.


----------



## bastimeister (5 Januar 2009)

Hallo HMIverbieger!

Erstmal Gesundes Neues!

Welche Möglichkeit hat man beim DataMonitor in Verbindung mit MS-Excel, Runtime- und Archivvariablen als Protokolle in ein Excel-Worksheet auszugeben??? 
Das wäre für uns eine Möglichkeit um vom ReportDesigner wegzukommen und auch die Protokolle digital auf der Festplatte abzulegen, auch ohne jedesmal alles ausdrucken zu müssen. Jedenfalls kann sowas ja auch vom Kunden gewünscht werden...
Nur wie funktioniert das ganze und kann man excel dann auch im Hintergrund arbeiten lassen ohne das sich ein Excelfenster öffnet. Ich kenn das noch von LabVIEW wobei man Excel-Makros über ActiveX und VBA erstellen konnte, dort ging das Ohne Probleme, ganz Individuell konnte man ein Excel-Worksheet erstellen die Werte von der Runtime eintragen lassen und auch automatisch speichern lassen, alles im Hintergrund Ohne das sich ein Excelfenster öffnet. Natürlich mit öffnen eines Excel-Fensters war das ganze auch möglich.


----------



## hmiverbieger (17 Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Endlich komme ich dazu, noch einige Infos zur Arbeit mit Excel und Dat@Monitor anzuführen.

Also, die Funktion "Excel Workbooks" ist ein Werkzeug, das Meldungen, Archivdaten und aktuelle Prozesswerte aus WinCC in Excel integriert und damit Online-Analysen unterstützt. Die erzeugten Excel-Arbeitsmappen können damit publiziert und für das Intra-/Internet bereitgestellt werden. Für die Funktion "Reports" können Excel-Arbeitsmappen auch als Vorlagen publiziert werden um so WinCC Daten weiterzugeben.

Du kannst z.B. ein Excel Workbook zum Zugriff auf Onlinevariablen und Archive in der Form publishen:
- WinCC Projekt entsprechend angelegt (Verwendung des Web Konfigurators)
- In Excel den "Excel Workbook Wizard" starten über Menüpunkt DataMonitor
- Verbindung zum WinCC Projekt herstellen
- Variablen Baum öffnen und benötigte Variablen auswählen
- Die Variablen einfach ins Excel Blatt ziehen
- ggf. Zeitbereich auswählen
- Publishen
- Fertig

Die so angelegte Exceldatei kann nun über den Intenet Explorer erreicht werden (Excel Worksheets), wobei das alles natürlich "im Hintergrund" läuft und nicht den aktuellen Bediener stört.

Somit kann also direkt eine Verbindung zwischen Excel und dem aktiven WinCC Projekt erzeugt werden. Wenn jetzt noch die Excel Tabelle entsprechend formatiert wird, kann man sich perfekte Bereichtsseiten erstellen und je nach Bedarf, historische oder aktuelle Daten einfliessen lassen.

Ich hoffe, du kannst was mit meiner Beschreibung anfangen.


----------



## bastimeister (21 Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank HMIVerbieger!

Werden mal schauen wie der Kunde das wünscht und könnten ja nun auch mit gutem Gewissen die Variante mit DataMonitor und Excel-Workbook anbieten! Zum Testen hat mir Siemens ja schon freundlicherweise eine Demo von WinCC V7.0 überlassen....

Noch eine andere Frage:
Kennst du dich villeicht zufällig auch mit der WinCC-Option *IndustrialDataBridge* in verbindung mit Datenbanken aus?? Wir sind nämlich am überlegen B+B und in Datenbank Daten lesen und schreiben (sei es nun SQL oder Access) alles in WinCC zu integrieren....

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand dazu etwas sagen könnte...


----------



## hmiverbieger (2 Februar 2009)

*IndustrialDataBridge*

Hallo bastimeister!

Ich habe mal von den Möglichkeiten der IndustrialDataBridge gehört und soviel ich verstanden habe, soll die Anwendung recht einfach sein. Eben genau die Integration der WinCC Daten in eine "andere" Datenbank soll damit kein Problem sein. 

Leider kenne ich das Produkt nur vom hören und habe damit keine eigene Erfahrung.

Bis dänne!


----------



## joli81 (3 April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit den Einstellungen im Datamonitor. Ich möchte gerne die vorhandenen Reports als Email versenden wenn sich z.B. ein Wert einer Variablen ändert oder ein Wert unterschritten wird. 

Was muss ich da genau am Mailserver einstellen? Servername oder Mailserver mit irgendeiner Email-Adresse? Screenshots sind im Anhang integriert.

Eine weitere Frage wäre, wenn ich ein redundantes System mit zwei WinCC-Servern habe und einen separaten Webserver. Kann ich dann den Datamonitor-Server auch auf den Webserver(ohne eigenes Projekt) installieren?

Installiert ist WinCC V6.2 SP2; WinCC/Datamonitor V6.2 SP2, WinCC/Webnavigator V6.2 SP2; InternetExplorer 6.0 SP2

Danke im Voraus!
Grüße Joli


----------



## hmiverbieger (4 April 2009)

Hallo joli81,

einstellen musst du die Mailserveradresse der die Mail versenden soll (pop3 oder imap) mit deinen Benutzerdaten, vom Mailserver. Natürlich sollte der Rechner, auf dem der Datamonitor läuft, Verbindung mit dem Mailserver haben. Absender kann variabel eingestellt werden, muss nicht deine Mailadresse sein.

Bei den Empfängern der Mails solltest du natürlich eine Adresse eintragen die erreichbar ist bzw. sinnvoll. Also du selbst??? Die Ereignissteuerung erlaubt dir, bestimmte Werte zu überwachen und eine Mail zu versenden.

Der Datamonitor Server kann natürlich auch auf einem separaten Rechner installiert werden. Da braucht er allerdings ein eigenes Projekt. Wenn du jedoch die Anlage der redundanten Server publizieren möchtest, dann kannst du im Publisher einfach den aktiven Server auswählen, dann werden dir die Anlagenbilder des Serverprojektes angezeigt, welche du dann publizieren kannst.


----------



## Approx (28 Juli 2009)

hmiverbieger schrieb:


> Wir setzen bei uns den Dat@Monitor ein. Im wesentlichen ist er allerdings zur Visualisierung eingesetzt, die ein Bedienen ausschließen soll.


Hallo hmiverbieger! Das machen wir auch so. WinCC V6.0SP4, DataMonitor V6.1 SP1


Ich wollte jetzt auch ein wenig mit Datenexport experimentieren. Mein Problem: Ich bekomme den Export nach Excel nicht hin. 
Das DataWorkbook-AddIn für Excel(2000) ist vorhanden. Excel meckert mich folgendermaßen an: "Die aktuelle Arbeitsmappe hat keine gültige Konfiguration. Öffnen sie eine konfigurierte Arbeitsmappe oder erstellen sie eine mit dem DataWorkbook-Assistenten."
Wie bereits diskutiert, existieren nur magere Handbücher auf der Siemens-Welt, und wenn dann nur für V7.0



> Du kannst z.B. ein Excel Workbook zum Zugriff auf Onlinevariablen und Archive in der Form publishen:
> - WinCC Projekt entsprechend angelegt (Verwendung des Web Konfigurators)
> - In Excel den "Excel Workbook Wizard" starten über Menüpunkt DataMonitor
> - *Verbindung zum WinCC Projekt herstellen*
> ...


 
Wie mache ich das genau?
Habe im WinCC-Projekt meines DataMonitor-Servers unter dem Menü WebView-Publisher die "Konfigurationsdaten exportiert". Die XML-Datei auf den DataMonitor-Client kopiert. Wenn ich mir die Datei im Editor ansehe, dann sieht es ganz stark nach den WinCC-Variablen aus. ;-) Die Datei bekomme ich aber nicht in Excel eingelesen. Problem: Sämtlicher Siemens-Support im Netz bezieht sich auf den Excel Workbook-Wizard. Also den NACHFOLGER des DataWorkbook-Assistenten.

Gruß Approx


----------

